# "Poop Sheets" A very useful site



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

A very useful site covering many common questions about motorhoming with an RV and full timing.. but applicable to most motorhomes.

>>Poop Sheets<<

For those who thought this was about Izal loo paper .. lol 
Poop Definition:- 
|pu?p| noun informal up-to-date or inside information : what's the latest poop from campaign headquarters?

Jim


----------

